# who will be most exciting team to watch?



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

I think that Syracuse with Billy Edelin, Carmelo Anthony and Hakim Warrick will be really exciting. As will Villanova with Fraser, Campbell, Allen Ray, and all of their other young guys. UNC tho is my pick for most exciting team, with Ray Felton, Jackie Butler, Rashad McCants, Jawad Williams, Melvin Scott, and Sean May.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'll go with the gators;
david lee
james white
brett nelson
christian drejer
matt bonner


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>iverson3</b>... UNC tho is my pick for most exciting team, with Ray Felton, Jackie Butler, Rashad McCants, Jawad Williams, Melvin Scott, and Sean May.


Jackie Butler at UNC?? In 2002-2003??


----------



## AriGold23 (Jul 19, 2002)

Jackie Butler is the huge 6-6 SG at UNC, this will be his second season as a tar heel. The butler u are thinking of is the Huge Center from MIssissippi


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

the Florida Gators will be the most exciting team to watch cuz they got James "Flight" White the most exciting player and greatest dunker i'v ever seen, the guy could jump 20 feet away from the basket and dunk the ball and dunk the ball with 2 hands from 15 feet with eaz!!!!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

This year, I am still underdecided. It will be just as exiting as last year. Last year got to be teh 'Hawks.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

kewl


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Gee whiz, talk about digging up old threads...


----------

